# frontal



## William Stein

Can anybody please explain what "frontal" means in this sentence?:

Esta reunião tem como finalidade permitir um diálogo entre o trabalhador que praticou a infracção disciplinar e o seu Responsável Hierárquico directo, o qual se pretende que seja frontal, directo e educativo, chamando-se a atenção do trabalhador para os motivos pelos quais o comportamento por si adoptado não é admissível.


The purpose of this meeting is to enable a dialog between the employee who committed the disciplinary offence and his direct hierarchical superior; that dialog should be ??? direct and instructive, calling the empoyee's attention to the reasons why his behaviour is unacceptable.


----------



## Vanda

Frontal in that context is used with those meanings:
_Muito franco; nitidamente declarado._


----------



## William Stein

okay, thanks a lot!


----------



## GOODVIEW

I see it a little bit differently. To my understanding the meeting is intended to be face to face, with eye contact between the employee and his superior.

In this sense, _frontal_ means _frente a frente_.


----------



## Vanda

Sei não, Good. Veja o contexto todo, observe o tom:

Esta reunião tem como finalidade permitir um diálogo entre o trabalhador que praticou a infracção disciplinar e o seu Responsável Hierárquico directo, o qual se pretende que seja frontal, directo e educativo, chamando-se a atenção do trabalhador para os motivos pelos quais o comportamento por si adoptado não é admissível...

Penso que querem que o responsável seja mesmo direto, firme e não deixe por menos...


----------



## GOODVIEW

Vanda, esse é meu _feeling_ da situação, um diálogo o mais direto e impactante possível e, portanto, cara  a cara e apenas com o funcionário em questão, olho no olho, para que fique muito claro que apenas ele está concernido e que a situação não venha a se repetir.

Claro que se pode entender o termo no sentido figurado, como você colocou, mas para mim é no sentido próprio que ele está sendo utilizado. Na verdade, sem mais contexto, estamos apenas interpretando e aí a coisa torna-se subjetiva...


----------



## William Stein

Those are the two interpretations I was wondering about at first and I agree that they're both possible in context: frank/forthright versus "face-to-face" (I was also considering "confrontational", which must come from "frente a frente" in Latin, although confrontational seems to refer to a clash between the foreheads of mountain goats more than a "face-to-face" meeting").
Anyway, thanks a lot to both of you.


----------



## okporip

William Stein said:


> Those are the two interpretations I was wondering about at first and I agree that they're both possible in context: frank/forthright versus "face-to-face" (I was also considering "confrontational", which must come from "frente a frente" in Latin, although confrontational seems to refer to a clash between the foreheads of mountain goats more than a "face-to-face" meeting").
> Anyway, thanks a lot to both of you.



No frigir dos ovos, pode ser que ambas as opções sejam aceitáveis, e que o problema seja menor. Digo isso porque nenhuma das duas ideias - a da franqueza e a do "olho no olho" - depende apenas da tradução de _frontal_ para se fazer presente no trecho. Estamos falando de uma _reunião_, o que já supõe uma situação "face-to-face"; e de um diálogo que seja _dire(c)to,_ adjetivo que, nesse contexto, comporta uma boa dose de redundância em relação a _franco_. 

De todo modo, eu daria preferência à ideia da franqueza, que, como qualidade mais "abstrata" do que "cara a cara", figura melhor ao lado de _dire(c)to_ e _educativo_, igualmente mais "abstratas". (Sei que "abstrato" não explica bem o que quero dizer, mas é uma tentativa de mostrar que uma coisa é a situação concreta da reunião, em que as pessoas dispõem-se "frente a frente", e outra, a natureza do diálogo que ali se trava).


----------



## almufadado

"Ser frontal" é falar sem rodeios  (without  subterfuges or artifices), ir directo ao assunto (to state unequivocally what is the point of the conversation).  

Not simple to "head-on" or "front to front"/"face to face".

Here it has the literal sense "to speak frontally,*"to be frontal", so "one must face the music".*


----------



## GOODVIEW

O significado literal de frontal é de frente (v. colisão frontal, embate frontal, ataque frontal) e o figurativo é direto, franco, aberto. Veja o que os dicionários Aulete e Porto Editora trazem a respeito:

Aulete
  1  Que fica na parte da frente. 
  2  Que é direto (oposição frontal). 
  3  Fig.  Dito ou feito de modo aberto, direto, franco

Porto Editora
1.referente à fronte ou à testa
2.de frente
3.directo; franco
4.radical

O funcionário poderia ser chamado à atenção por e-mail, ou por telefone, ou a empresa poderia enviar uma circular a todos (não especificamente a ele) a respeito da falta cometida, etc..., mas não, optou por chamá-lo na sala de seu superior para que este dissesse "na sua cara" que seu comportamento era inadmissível.

Não vejo como ser categórico quanto a uma interpretação inequívoca.


----------



## almufadado

GOODVIEW said:


> O significado literal de frontal é de frente (v. colisão frontal, embate frontal, ataque frontal) e o figurativo é direto, franco, aberto. Veja o que os dicionários Aulete e Porto Editora trazem a respeito:
> 
> Aulete
> 1  Que fica na parte da frente.
> 2  Que é direto (oposição frontal).
> 3  Fig.  Dito ou feito de modo aberto, direto, franco
> 
> Porto Editora
> 1.referente à fronte ou à testa
> 2.de frente
> 3.directo; franco
> 4.radical
> 
> O funcionário poderia ser chamado à atenção por e-mail, ou por telefone, ou a empresa poderia enviar uma circular a todos (não especificamente a ele) a respeito da falta cometida, etc..., mas não, optou por chamá-lo na sala de seu superior para que este dissesse "na sua cara" que seu comportamento era inadmissível.
> 
> Não vejo como ser categórico quanto a uma interpretação inequívoca.



Então passemos ao significado de "Franco".

franco 1adjectivo

1. livre de obstáculo;  desimpedido2. que revela o que pensa, agindo de maneira natural;   espontâneo;  aberto3. sincero;  verdadeiro4. generoso5. patente;  manifesto
Vou ser frontal consigo ... está errado !

Vou ser honesto consigo ... podia ser se o contexto fosse outro, não houvesse o promenor de falar frontalmente, directamente ...

Vou estar com rodeios consigo ... você até podia estar certo se...blá...blá 

... ser  frontal pode ser mais do que se estar simplemente a falar frente a rente ... 
É falar de frente a frente, olhos nos olhos mas sobretudo enfrentar os problemas 

Mas pronto .. mas ver se consigo consordar consigo :

A frase diz que a pessoa deve ser:

directo -> direct to the point (instead of going around with...  god knows what !) 

 e educativo, -> be instructive/informative/educational 

Assim :

A  big no-no in human resources s it not to be confrontational 
from the wordreference dic:
(of or  relating to confrontation)
frontal, head-on

meeting front  to front; "a frontal attack"; "a head-on collision"  


too aggressive it seems

  direct adj  (straight)

straight forward  ~forward /'streɪt'fɔ:rwərd / || /ˌstreɪt'fɔ:wəd/  adjetivo

   1. (honest, frank) ‹person/answer› franco

   2. (uncomplicated) ‹problem/question› sencillo;

 straight forward também quer dizer "directo"

e ai podiamos ir por:

frontal,-> meeting front  to front

Pronto, ganhou ... leve a taça !


----------



## GOODVIEW

???

Não entendi como "franco" surgiu na conversa, o texto fala de frontal, direto e educativo... Assim como não vejo em que situação um superior chamaria um subalterno para advertí-lo e não seria franco com ele ou usaria de rodeios para colocá-lo em seu devido lugar.

Sentar frente a frente não significa confrontar mas refere-se apenas ao posicionamento das pessoas à mesa.

Desculpe mas acho que não consigo perceber direito a concatenação de suas idéias e talvez não esteja interpretando bem o que você quis dizer com tudo isso.

Não sabia que estava havendo um campeonato ou o por que da ironia. Acho que todos nós ganhamos em trocarmos argumentos linguísticos sobre os temas que são colocados. Espero que ninguém se ofenda por eu discordar de alguma idéia ou sugestão assim como, de minha parte, estou aqui para  trocar opiniões de cunho linguístico, sabendo que serei muitas vezes contestado ou corrigido e aprenderei com isso. A confrontação de idéias nos faz refletir e, para mim, esse é o grande barato.

Continuarei dando as opiniões que achar cabíveis, deixando claro que nunca concordo por concordar e muito menos discordo por discordar. Mas sempre procuro dar sustentação às minhas opiniões com dados referenciais claramente expostos ou aceitando o meu equivoco.

Quanto à taça, não é bem essa que estou almejando no momento.


----------



## almufadado

GOODVIEW said:


> ???
> 
> Não entendi como "franco" surgiu na conversa, o texto fala de frontal, direto e educativo... Assim como não vejo em que situação um superior chamaria um subalterno para advertí-lo e não seria franco com ele ou usaria de rodeios para colocá-lo em seu devido lugar.
> 
> Sentar frente a frente não significa confrontar mas refere-se apenas ao posicionamento das pessoas à mesa.
> 
> Desculpe mas acho que não consigo perceber direito a concatenação de suas idéias e talvez não esteja interpretando bem o que você quis dizer com tudo isso.
> 
> Não sabia que estava havendo um campeonato ou o por que da ironia. Acho que todos nós ganhamos em trocarmos argumentos linguísticos sobre os temas que são colocados. Espero que ninguém se ofenda por eu discordar de alguma idéia ou sugestão assim como, de minha parte, estou aqui para  trocar opiniões de cunho linguístico, sabendo que serei muitas vezes contestado ou corrigido e aprenderei com isso. A confrontação de idéias nos faz refletir e, para mim, esse é o grande barato.
> 
> Continuarei dando as opiniões que achar cabíveis, deixando claro que nunca concordo por concordar e muito menos discordo por discordar. Mas sempre procuro dar sustentação às minhas opiniões com dados referenciais claramente expostos ou aceitando o meu equivoco.
> 
> Quanto à taça, não é bem essa que estou almejando no momento.



(A taça ...foi influência de uma outro thread mais ... shall I say "eks"!    )  

Não me expliquei bem ... vou ser mais breve !

Por aqui ser "frontal" para além de ter o sentido de "frente a frente" tem também o sentido de "franco"/"franqueza" ou seja ser duplamente directo "falar directamente e ser directo".

No entanto a frase já contem *"directo" *que se pode traduzir  como "straight forward", passando "frontal" a ter que assumir outro sentido que poderá ser (é !) o que você inicialmente propôs.

Depois da minha (pelos vistos confusa) análise, passei para "o seu campo" por isso estava lhe dando razão ... e a taça. 

PS : Para mim fico com o "tudo menos morrer na praia" !!!! 

PS 2 : Concordo e subscrevo tudo o que disse !


----------



## Vanda

Almufa, você me mata de rir! Escreve posts quilométricos que a gente se perde no meio deles (eu já nem os leio mais, só o começo e o final). A vingança é que você próprio se perde nos seus imensos rodeios, no final nem sabe mais o que estava respondendo.


----------



## coolbrowne

Não seria eu a negar... 


Vanda said:


> ...você próprio se perde nos seus imensos rodeios, no final nem sabe mais...


But, focusing back on the original question, when all is said and done, this "frontal" is pretty much useless The idea is that the dialig should be without subterguges ("fontal" as opposed to "sideways") but that is already plenty clear in "directo". In other words, it adds virtually nothing to "frontal". For an example in English, think of lawyers and their "null _and void_".

This being a practical (as opposed to literary) piece, you would do well to omit it altogether in the translation. You might consider "straight" instead of direct:





William Stein said:


> The purpose of this meeting is to enable a dialog between the employee who committed the disciplinary offence and his direct hierarchical superior; that dialog should be *straight* and instructive, calling the empoyee's attention to the reasons why his behaviour is unacceptable.


Regards


----------



## GOODVIEW

Almufa,
O que é mais legal nos seus posts é que a gente percebe que você viaja e se diverte através de exposições que eu diria meio cubistas, uma colagem de idéias que exige de nós um esforço mental de busca e acompanhamento de seu fio condutor, e uma boa dose de criatividade para alcançar todos os recantos a que sua imaginação o levou. Por deficiência minha, nem sempre consigo sintonizar a frequência da sua _onda_.

But I like your style!


----------



## zizie

Bom dia!

Obrigado para esse forum! Ha muitas informações! Mas tenho uma outra pergunta... Traduzo uma canção em inglês e não entendo o significado de "frontal" nesse contexto. A sentença é: 

"Se misturei formol e frontal
No copo é que senti meu corpo sem sal"

Então não entendo o significado de frontal aqui!

It would seem that they're talking about mixing formaldehyde and "frontal" in a glass. Therefore I don't really understand the meaning, because it seems logical to me that frontal shoud be a noun here, that they're mixing two things together... Or maybe I have got the wrong end of the stick completely!!

Muito obrigado!


----------



## marta12

William Stein said:


> Can anybody please explain what "frontal" means in this sentence?:
> 
> Esta reunião tem como finalidade permitir um diálogo entre o trabalhador que praticou a infracção disciplinar e o seu Responsável Hierárquico directo, o qual se pretende que seja frontal, directo e educativo, chamando-se a atenção do trabalhador para os motivos pelos quais o comportamento por si adoptado não é admissível.
> 
> 
> The purpose of this meeting is to enable a dialog between the employee who committed the disciplinary offence and his direct hierarchical superior; that dialog should be ??? direct and instructive, calling the empoyee's attention to the reasons why his behaviour is unacceptable.




Penso que o texto é em português europeu.
Em Portugal, a maior parte das vezes "frontal" tem o sentido de ser-se sincero até às últimas consequências, quase bruto, chamar os bois pelos nomes.
Se eu, como directora comercial, recebesse esta norma, porque penso que é disso que se trata, entenderia "frontal" tal como acima expliquei.
Tenho pena, GOODVIEW, mas não estou de acordo consigo, porque se fala que é uma reunião e uma reunião, mesmo que a dita seja por teleconferência, é sempre cara-a-cara e portanto não necessitaria de lá estar o "frontal".
Além disso, para nós portugueses e como já o disse, "frontal" neste contexto não tem o sentido de cara-a-cara.


----------



## anaczz

zizie, Frontal é o nome comercial de um medicamento, um tranquilizante benzodiazepínico, de nome químico Alprazolam.


----------



## William Stein

zizie said:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Obrigado para esse forum! Ha muitas informações! Mas tenho uma outra pergunta... Traduzo uma canção em inglês e não entendo o significado de "frontal" nesse contexto. A sentença é:
> 
> "Se misturei formol e frontal
> No copo é que senti meu corpo sem sal"
> 
> Então não entendo o significado de frontal aqui!
> 
> It would seem that they're talking about mixing formaldehyde and "frontal" in a glass. Therefore I don't really understand the meaning, because it seems logical to me that frontal shoud be a noun here, that they're mixing two things together... Or maybe I have got the wrong end of the stick completely!!
> 
> Muito obrigado!


Hi Zizie,

If it's surrealist poetry and the narrator is a body in a morgue in an after-death experience, then he (or she) could be saying that the sweat of his forehead (suor frontal) was blended with the formaldehyde used to preserve his body and that he tasted that mixture in the "copo" of his mouth. The fact that the sweat wasn't salty would explain "senti meu corpo sem sal" . Do you have any more context?
I started writing at the same time as Anaccz so I didn't see her contribution, but that's definitely a possibility, too.


----------



## Denis555

zizie said:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Obrigado para esse forum! Ha muitas informações! Mas tenho uma outra pergunta... Traduzo uma canção *em* *para o* inglês e não entendo o significado de "frontal" nesse contexto. A sentença é:
> 
> "Se misturei formol e frontal
> No copo é que senti meu corpo sem sal"
> 
> Então não entendo o significado de frontal aqui!
> 
> It would seem that they're talking about mixing formaldehyde and "frontal" in a glass. Therefore I don't really understand the meaning, because it seems logical to me that frontal shoud be a noun here, that they're mixing two things together... Or maybe I have got the wrong end of the stick completely!!
> 
> Muito obrigado!



Zizie, as Anaczz pointed out, hitting the bull's eye, here's a picture of the "Frontal" you're talking about:
http://www.efeitoscolaterais.blog.br/2009/03/bula-de-remedio-frontal-aprazolan-pharmacia/


----------



## mglenadel

Formaldehyde and benzodiazepine is clearly a suicide attempt (with pretty good odds of being more than just an attempt).


----------



## zizie

Thanks very much! That makes perfect sense! And yes, a suicide attempt would too... Thanks guys!


----------

